
When compressing and encrypting, should I compress first, or encrypt first? - indatawetrust
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4676095/when-compressing-and-encrypting-should-i-compress-first-or-encrypt-first
======
greenyoda
Related article from a week ago, with a lot of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11994286)

